# 1986 300ZX keyless entry



## Netbug105 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey,

Does anyone know if it is possible to modify the 86 300ZX locks to install a keyless entry system?

Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There used to be some conversion kits in the JC Whitney catalogs, for older cars, might try their website.........


----------



## Lynor1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I also have a 86 300zx and I am also looking for a keyless entry system. I have checked circuitcity.com Consumer Electronics supposedly they have a few choses for a keyless entry system that would fit an 86 300zx. The price ranges from about $60 - $200. The installation was included in the $200(Python 1400XP) last time I checked.


----------

